# Harmony One and the VIP 922



## jcord51

I have the Harmony One and was able to get the codes needed from Logitech via their software. Did you note that they provided the four color buttons used on the Dish remote, but only the red and green buttons work for me, but the yellow and blue have no function. Was that the case for you?


----------



## DustoMan

Yellow and Blue haven't worked for me since the S1.04 software was pushed. Before that I didn't have any issue with them. I don't think it's a problem with the Harmony software/codes since it worked before S1.04. Sooo... idk. Maybe it got fixed with S1.05?


----------



## breser

The colored shortcut buttons are context sensitive and only work in certain places.

Red: Jump button, only works when UI elements are on the screen.
Green: Quick Links, only works when no UI elements are on the screen.
Yellow: Settings, When no UI elements are up. If already in the settings menu, takes you to the System Info screen (the settings one not the other one).
Blue: Broadband Settings, When no UI Elements are up or when in the settings menu.

There may be more places things they do that I haven't noticed yet. So this list is probably not exhaustive.


----------



## DustoMan

breser said:


> The colored shortcut buttons are context sensitive and only work in certain places.
> 
> Red: Jump button, only works when UI elements are on the screen.
> Green: Quick Links, only works when no UI elements are on the screen.
> Yellow: Settings, When no UI elements are up. If already in the settings menu, takes you to the System Info screen (the settings one not the other one).
> Blue: Broadband Settings, When no UI Elements are up or when in the settings menu.
> 
> There may be more places things they do that I haven't noticed yet. So this list is probably not exhaustive.


Nope, Yellow and Blue do not work for me in either of those cases. Looking at the Logitech support forum, we aren't the only ones. 

UPDATE: So from the looks of it, the remote codes for those two buttons somehow were replaced with the page up and down buttons. The problems seems to lie with Logitech's database and an adjustment needs to be made there. If some one has a Harmony Remote and a 21.0 remote, you could re-program those two buttons yourself using the learn command feature.


----------



## DustoMan

Sorry to resurrect this thread, but my question to relevant to this topic. Can anyone confirm if the 21.0 in IR mode that the Yellow and Blue buttons work like they are supposed to on TV1? I would like to know before I plunk down $20-30 for a remote to re-program my Harmony One since Logitech seems incapable of fixing this.


----------



## olguy

DustoMan said:


> Sorry to resurrect this thread, but my question to relevant to this topic. Can anyone confirm if the 21.0 in IR mode that the Yellow and Blue buttons work like they are supposed to on TV1? I would like to know before I plunk down $20-30 for a remote to re-program my Harmony One since Logitech seems incapable of fixing this.


My apologies if this is too late for your benefit but I just tried a 21.0 remote. The yellow and blue buttons DO NOT work on the 922. So, it isn't on Harmony's end.


----------



## DustoMan

olguy said:


> My apologies if this is too late for your benefit but I just tried a 21.0 remote. The yellow and blue buttons DO NOT work on the 922. So, it isn't on Harmony's end.


Ya, that was the impression I got on the Harmony forums too. DISH sent Logitech 4 different sets of remote codes and none of them could get the yellow and blue buttons working. I guess for the moment, they are aware of the issue, but are not doing anything about it. Sucks, but I can see them not wanting to put the time to fixing that for the probably small number of IR remote users. Different priorities I suppose.


----------



## olguy

S107 loaded last night and we have the Yellow and Blue buttons back.


----------



## DustoMan

olguy said:


> S107 loaded last night and we have the Yellow and Blue buttons back.


:joy: About damn time!


----------



## olguy

Oops. I must have picked up the 32.0 because I just tried my Harmony and no yellow and blue. Dang.


----------



## cryan100

I'm a newby, so sorry if this info is readily avaiable or rudimentary. My 722 remote was perfect in that the yellow and blue buttons were page up and page down. The 922 remote changed those button functions. Please advise where I can find instructions to get the yellow and blue buttons programmed to page-up and page-down. THANK YOU in advance for your help.


----------

